# John Deere 450 Drill



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever used a John Deere 450 drill with grass seed boxes to drill Orchard Grass or Timothy into a existing stand of grass and what kind of outcome did you experience? What do you think of the 450's?

Regards, Mike


----------

